# In view of recent events (part 2) will you go to large venues?



## Auntie (Oct 4, 2014)

Will you be going to a concert, the mall, sporting events or other places that have a large amount of people. A lot of these places now require that you leave your gun or other types of personal protection in your vehicle. 

Have you made any changes to your GHB or the supplies in your vehicle? I have added more medical supplies to my GHB, my purse and to the first aid kit in my vehicle. 

A friend of mine has said that she will not go into any place that does not allow her to carry her gun. She is looking for a new smaller church to attend because of this. I am concerned because it seems that people are allowing ISIS to take control without even firing a shot here. I understand that caution is needed and keeping your family safe is important. There are of course the others that don't believe anything will happen on American soil.


----------



## sideKahr (Oct 15, 2014)

I probably will. I love baseball and music.


----------



## A Watchman (Sep 14, 2015)

Hello Auntie, hope you are having a great day.

I will continue to prepare and be armed as much as the law allows or the risk dictates. I will not run or hide, but will be very watchful as I continue living.

The world's current events will not significantly change or dictate where I go....... at least not yet.


----------



## Auntie (Oct 4, 2014)

I am doing well thank you, I am getting things ready for canning my cranberry sauce. I have 14 requests for it LOL maybe I should just give them the recipe.

I agree with your statement 'at least not yet'. I hope that others are not going to avoid the things that they enjoy because of ISIS. We are going to see the Nutcracker this year, a gun free zone. It seems there are extremes for people, such as my friend that is looking for a smaller church that will allow her to carry a gun all the way to the other end that don't want to admit that ISIS could/will be a problem.


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

I don't go anywhere my sidearm is not welcome, and I do that more out of principle than anything else.

There's more reason to be armed than just possible terror attacks, though. Here is a recent example. The victim of the shotgun blast is the wife of a buddy at work.

Dothan Police seek would-be robber - Dothan Eagle: Crime Court


----------



## Arklatex (May 24, 2014)

I try to avoid those places anyhow. It has nothing to do with isis though, I just hate crowds! 

All the same it's a great point Auntie. Isis has succeeded in making people scared. Look at all the false alarms that have happened in Europe. The European folks are on edge.


----------



## rice paddy daddy (Jul 17, 2012)

I have avoided crowds for 45 years now. At one point it was so bad a buddy and I would go to the mall and sit on a bench to desensitize ourselves.
It is almost amusing that one of Murphy's Laws Of Combat is coming true: "Try to avoid crowds. They draw fire."

The nearest mall is 45 minutes away, about the same distance (different direction) as Lowes, Home Depot, or Walmart. The only thing that could convince me to go to that mall is Gander Mountain. And as for those other stores - I can do without them.
Sporting events? Haven't been in a decade or more, and that was the Saturday night races at Waycross Motor Speedway, Waycross Georgia. Where a terrorist wouldn't stand a chance.

Nope. Just us and the pine trees and the wild animals and livestock. UPS and FEDEX brings stuff right to the gate. It is not a choice dictated by terrorists, it is just who we are.


----------



## A Watchman (Sep 14, 2015)

rice paddy daddy said:


> I have avoided crowds for 45 years now. At one point it was so bad a buddy and I would go to the mall and sit on a bench to desensitize ourselves.
> It is almost amusing that one of Murphy's Laws Of Combat is coming true: "Try to avoid crowds. They draw fire."
> 
> The nearest mall is 45 minutes away, about the same distance (different direction) as Lowes, Home Depot, or Walmart. The only thing that could convince me to go to that mall is Gander Mountain. And as for those other stores - I can do without them.
> ...


RPD, you are indeed a blessed man. Enjoy.


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

As a general rule I do not anyway so I have no intention of changing that. However if I choose to go to some event I will go.


----------



## SOCOM42 (Nov 9, 2012)

I am rural, have little need to go to kill zones.
I do go to BJ's, and Wally World, little else other than doctors appointments in the big city.
Wherever I/we go, both are well armed.
After all this terrorist fuss, I started carrying two extra 15 mags for the Sig on me, making it three spares, four more in the console.
Those turds are not going to stop me from my normal routine.
I did throw an M1 carbine in the Cherokee to go with the 12 gauge pump, one for each, just in case.


----------



## 8301 (Nov 29, 2014)

I don't go to places like the mall or ballpark very often but when I need to I still go. I'm not going to allow some punk ass losers like ISIS make me change my routine.


----------



## PatriotFlamethrower (Jan 10, 2015)

Well, since Obama has assured us that ISIS is "contained", and he has also let us know that if we don't accept Syrians refugees, we are all judgmental bigots, I feel GREAT about going places where there are large crowds.

In fact, I think I may host a "Welcome To America" block party for all Syrian refugees who want to attend. We could play games like "who is wearing the REAL bomb vest" and "musical Kalishnikovs".


----------



## rice paddy daddy (Jul 17, 2012)

A Watchman said:


> RPD, you are indeed a blessed man. Enjoy.


Indeed I am. And since I believe that all good things come from the Lord, I thank him often. Left to my own devices I would not be where I am today.
No, don't have a lot of money, or fancy material things, but I am sooooo rich in the things that really matter.

Right now it is 10:40 PM on a Saturday night and it is dead quiet. The wife is already in bed. There hasn't even been a car pass by on the road in 30 minutes.
Worried about terrorists? Nah. I do however have an ear cocked for agitated chicken noises, meaning something out there "just ain't right".


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

I still plan on going to a NASCAR race next year like I do every year. I'll still fly for business if necessary. I don't go to malls much but I do frequent the hardware store or lumberyard because I like to do that kind of stuff.

But I won't go out on "black friday", call me racist if you must...


----------



## SOCOM42 (Nov 9, 2012)

Slippy said:


> I still plan on going to a NASCAR race next year like I do every year. I'll still fly for business if necessary. I don't go to malls much but I do frequent the hardware store or lumberyard because I like to do that kind of stuff.
> 
> But I won't go out on "black friday", call me racist if you must...


OK, your racist! Me right there with you!


----------



## Auntie (Oct 4, 2014)

Slippy said:


> I still plan on going to a NASCAR race next year like I do every year. I'll still fly for business if necessary. I don't go to malls much but I do frequent the hardware store or lumberyard because I like to do that kind of stuff.
> 
> But I won't go out on "black friday", call me racist if you must...


I understand wanting to get a deal or save money, however, I have never understood the Black Friday craze. I have NEVER gone to the store on Black Friday and never will.


----------



## 8301 (Nov 29, 2014)

Auntie said:


> I understand wanting to get a deal or save money, however, I have never understood the Black Friday craze. I have NEVER gone to the store on Black Friday and never will.


Ditto, nor will I go shopping on the day before (Thanksgiving) or Christmas day. I don't support retail stores who expect their employees to work on those holidays when people should be with family.


----------



## SDF880 (Mar 28, 2013)

I'm not changing anything a thing and will carry and a BUG anywhere the 'man" cannot keep me out!


----------



## 6811 (Jan 2, 2013)

I don't go out at all, I got everything I need at home. The only place I would go to is the range or when I need to shop for food. But, I would go out to a draw Muhammad the pervert prophet event if they would have it in my area.


----------



## 1skrewsloose (Jun 3, 2013)

I worry somewhat over this, as my daughter attends the U of M in Minneapolis. But what can I do about it?


----------



## Prepared One (Nov 5, 2014)

I tend to stay away from large venues as rule but wouldn't hesitate to go to a football or baseball game. I don't like the crowds, traffic, and mostly obnoxious people. I have not been to a mall in 2 or 3 years. Only out of necessity would I consider going to one. I won't alter what I do or where I will go. As a matter of course I am alert and aware when out in public and I am armed.


----------



## Mish (Nov 5, 2013)

I will continue to go to concerts!! I love going to concerts!! I will not let them control me with fear!! I will be more aware of my surroundings but I'm not going to stop living.


----------



## gambit (Sep 14, 2015)

I never will do black Friday they had so much BS on those days its scary
buffalo NY lady threw a bricks one year then anther used pepper spray thats not adding fights and those who get crushed under the stamped ,I seen videos of very large women looking like the running of the bulls
that was just western NY now the bigger cities with my hood rats = f*ck that! no TV at half price worth a broken bone or worse and odds are you wont get a lawsuit if you are white and they are ,well you know the rest 'real racism at its best'
I am going to the mall next week with my family . I love Christmas , its my favorite time of year see avatar 
I will be aware of my surroundings I always have due to pick pockets and whatnots 
its getting colder and we see more jackets ad heaver coats , makes it easier to hide something under 
I worked as a bouncer / security at large concerts and we have seen people with flare guns, bottles of jack the works the guy who had the super soaker filled with alcohol had to scariest for me because that can been a assault rifle at a DMX concert 
and with Somalis becoming muslims they can passed for a black American to get into a rap or R&B event and with ISIS is pretty much is colored blind so every one is a target who are not brained washed
if by chance they get pasted security 'AND THEY CAN!' still don't sweat it to much because people are now more on guard and aware even the ones who think Obama the great one, are alittle nervous look at the governors saying no to syrian refugees alot of them supported Obama at one time so there's still hope,
i am still going to go to festivals 
but places with large crowds and locked traffic few check points and loop holes to get passed undetected NYC new years ball drop is a good example of a are prime target.
but never let fear control to much on enjoying yourself or they win with out drawing blood


----------



## PatriotFlamethrower (Jan 10, 2015)

Heck, I like "Black Fridays". We usually go every year, because there always seems to be some great deals on that we stuff we have decided we can't live without.

I've NEVER seen the stuff that the news media salivates over............people losing their temper, somebody getting hurt, somebody getting arrested, etc.

We also like going to the "day after Christmas half-price sales". Great bargains there, too.

I'm not at all happy about most of the retailers changing "Black Friday" into "Black Thursday", and compromising the meaning of Thanksgiving. 

We refuse to go shopping on Thanksgiving Day. I'm not giving up my football games and gluttony to go shopping! That's where I draw the line.


----------



## A Watchman (Sep 14, 2015)

rice paddy daddy said:


> Indeed I am. And since I believe that all good things come from the Lord, I thank him often. Left to my own devices I would not be where I am today.
> No, don't have a lot of money, or fancy material things, but I am sooooo rich in the things that really matter.
> 
> Right now it is 10:40 PM on a Saturday night and it is dead quiet. The wife is already in bed. There hasn't even been a car pass by on the road in 30 minutes.
> Worried about terrorists? Nah. I do however have an ear cocked for agitated chicken noises, meaning something out there "just ain't right".


RPD, you live a full life indeed as you have discovered that the best things in life money cannot buy.


----------



## rice paddy daddy (Jul 17, 2012)

Mish said:


> I will continue to go to concerts!! I love going to concerts!! I will not let them control me with fear!! I will be more aware of my surroundings but I'm not going to stop living.


I quit going to concerts when the ticket price went up to $6.00.
The last one was to see the Steve Miller Band. I think it was 1971. Those were the "hazy days".:excitement:


----------



## coates776 (Sep 4, 2015)

Hey Americans What's Black Friday?


----------



## gambit (Sep 14, 2015)

coats776
shoppers get really good deals on items
some items can be more then 60% cheaper , it depends where and what store you go to


----------



## TacticalCanuck (Aug 5, 2014)

Stay away from anyplace that is holding practice emergency response by paramedic police or military and you will be ok. All the last events had this fact in common: they were holding training drills to respond to the very thing that happened.


----------



## A Watchman (Sep 14, 2015)

coates776 said:


> Hey Americans What's Black Friday?


Its a once a year marketing ploy , the day after Thanksgiving where certain items are marked down considerably. It gets a predominately female crowd in the store..... a pre Christmas shopping day that is huge for retailers. It becomes a mad house due to the crowds with rumors of fights and pushing breaking out over items on clearance tables etc..... Personally, I have never attended one..... so I only know what my wife relays and what I hear.


----------



## rice paddy daddy (Jul 17, 2012)

A Watchman said:


> Its a once a year marketing ploy , the day after Thanksgiving where certain items are marked down considerably. It gets a predominately female crowd in the store..... a pre Christmas shopping day that is huge for retailers. It becomes a mad house due to the crowds with rumors of fights and pushing breaking out over items on clearance tables etc..... Personally, I have never attended one..... so I only know what my wife relays and what I hear.


Especially avoid Walmarts










But other stores can be as bad


----------



## A Watchman (Sep 14, 2015)

^^^^^^^ Yep, at home doing chores, family time and football is where I belong.


----------



## dsdmmat (Nov 9, 2012)

If I go to any Black Friday sale, it is well into the afternoon when all the crazy deals are over. I don't need anything like a tickle me Elmo toy, the latest Star Wars action figure or the biggest TV I can find to hang on my wall. The "deals" are not worth getting out of bed so early in the morning to deal with the crowds.


----------



## rice paddy daddy (Jul 17, 2012)

Around here, as I'm sure it is all over the country, the local TV news will send camera crews out to the malls the night before to film dolts lining up on the sidewalks hours before the doors open.
And, of course, the cameras will record fights, stabbings, and other mayhem when people try to cut into the line.

JUST REMEMBER - if people get like this over a pair of sneakers or the latest cell phone, IMAGINE what it will be like if the food runs out.
If you ever get the chance to move out to the country - do it.


----------



## gambit (Sep 14, 2015)

my sister told me today that she did do this once and wont be doing it again same Walmart that had big sugar mama who pepper sprayed the crowd
she said her arms was sore from being crushed against the wall she's is not big like me she is average high and weight
she had arms black and blue from shoulder to wrist , her coat got torn when 3 women got into a fighting match on whos fat ass is going threw the doors first.
note i am not a racist person i have no hate towards any one but those who are evil and will hard regardless on race creed gender i have bigger things to hate , but if you are going to play the race card BS! i have to be truly honest but black women get nasty like hungry caged tigers with rabies! foam red eyes and the head spinning like movie the exorcist.
I sounded racist there so I m going to my kiddie pool of shame


----------



## oldgrouch (Jul 11, 2014)

Don't go many places because of a white cell problem, however Tennessee gun shows remain on my must do list!


----------



## Seneca (Nov 16, 2012)

I don't normally go to large venues, yet would if the mood strikes me. I pretty much go wherever and wherever that is, is where I am. Never gave it much thought.


----------



## tango (Apr 12, 2013)

Haven't been to large venue functions in years.
Do not plan to change.


----------

